# As I type this: Whoopi is going off on Directv



## SeptemberBaby (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG! 
On The View right this minute.. Whoopi Goldberg is VENTING about Directv!
Priceless!

She's trying to get someone to come to her place and fix her Directv... and they're not showing up. Not sure exactly what problem she's having.. but she is royally ticked.
Something tells me that she'll have someone there this afternoon. 

Sherri Shepard is having problems with Time Warner....


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

Barbara with the senior citizen complaing: "Press 1, Press 2" Whoopi on outsourcing. Priceless!!


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Who cares. Bunch of wind bags.


----------



## quirkykarma (Jun 4, 2006)

Whoopi said she's been waiting 3 weeks for them to come out, and they kept telling her that they went out there to some red building and she had to tell them each time she doesn't even live in a red building. So who knows if anyone will ever get to her home since all the repair people seem to think she lives in a red building....:nono2:

Then Sherri said she's been waiting 2 weeks to get her Phone, Internet, and TV connected by Time Warner, that they didn't show up the day they scheduled her for; and then when she called they told her it had been rescheduled but they didn't know by who. So Sherri has no home phone, internet, or TV.......


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Mertzen said:


> Who cares. Bunch of wind bags.


Ditto!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just goes to show, even the rich and famous get the short end of the stick now and again. It's more surprising that they don't have "people" to wait at home for them.


----------



## SeptemberBaby (Jul 8, 2005)

Mertzen said:


> Who cares. Bunch of wind bags.


I think the point is... even the celebs are getting the run around.
100 bucks that Whoopi's HDDVR is suffering from Blank Recordings.


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

I was watching The View when that happened. While I have never had problems with Directv(when they come to my house they know what they are doing and they come within the scheduled time) her story sounds an awful lot similar to many others here and hopefully these don't become the norm. It is sad that people can get a bad taste in their mouths when it comes to Directv by subcontractors.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Why didn't she call to verify the address with D*. Plus I doubt this handled the right way. Most of these people get VIP status and I doubt they really get the run around.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Someone invite Whoopi to DBSTalk and see if we can help her!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Invited or invite? You make it sound like someone in the audience stood up and said "Yeah, there's this cool web site"...

In seriousness if Ms. Goldberg does find this site I'm sure we will help as best we can.


----------



## alancurry (Oct 18, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> Why didn't she call to verify the address with D*. Plus I doubt this handled the right way. Most of these people get VIP status and I doubt they really get the run around.


She said that she doesn't use her "Whoopi" name as her customer name.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

alancurry said:


> She said that she doesn't use her "Whoopi" name as her customer name.


Now how smart is that.:lol:


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like you all should watch "The Price Is Right" instead. I don't think Drew Carey ever complains about DirecTV, especially when they're giving it away as a prize.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

SeptemberBaby said:


> I think the point is... even the celebs are getting the run around.
> 100 bucks that Whoopi's HDDVR is suffering from Blank Recordings.


No, it is mysteriously recording all the McCain/Palin appearances. :lol:


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> Why didn't she call to verify the address with D*. Plus I doubt this handled the right way. Most of these people get VIP status and I doubt they really get the run around.


She actually says that she did do that and they still got it wrong.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Windbags? Describes the hosts of any talk show. Now that that's out of the way ...

What do you think the fallout will be? Lots of blogs about Whoopi's problems with DIRECTV. An article by Swanni. Some short-term negative publicity for DIRECTV. We know DIRECTV reads this site, so if they weren't already watching The View, now DIRECTV knows. Will Ellen Filipiak get involved? Will Ellen realize that the CRS and HSPs need better communication? I'm sure she already knows. Will anything change? One can only hope ...


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

did that other chick from some tv show who was having problems ever sign in here ?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> did that other chick from some tv show who was having problems ever sign in here ?


Jenna Fischer from The Office? I don't think so ...


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

I know what she feels like in some way. It took me months to return my directv receivers because they kept leaving off my unit number to my condo. I am thankful that I dont have to deal them again.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> did that other chick from some tv show who was having problems ever sign in here ?


No, she went back to cable the next day.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I thought she'd be more concerned about becoming a slave again than her Directv service.

(something she talked about last week.)

whatever...


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

well it is one way to get her service fixed, go on national TV and complain, i am sure her service will be fixed in the next fews days, if not today :lol:


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

If Whoopi can get just (1) one person better service from DirectV it will all be worth it. I hope DTV's phones are clogged up with people calling to help Whoopi. DTV has not done anything except buy out some install corporations. The need to look real hard at the problems and try to fix the problems. There basic answer is, (OH HERES SOME MORE CREDITS). Yea, right. Fixing the problem with customer service and installs is what should be happening. Perhaps if some of the corporate officiers got fired or replaced things may get better. Because evidently the officiers in place seem to be taking the attitude of just wait and see and do nothing right now. Some head should have rolled by now.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

If you knew it were WG, would *you* show up?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> No, she went back to cable the next day.


Really, ouch! I can't beive that DirecTV let that happen.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Lee L said:


> Really, ouch! I can't beive that DirecTV let that happen.


Why not? They probably stuck Jenna with $480 in ETF's when she called to cancel. As long as they get their money, they could not care less.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Dave said:


> There basic answer is, (OH HERES SOME MORE CREDITS). Yea, right. Fixing the problem with customer service and installs is what should be happening.


The problem is that all too often, handing out some credits works. As long as D* finds that they can buy happiness, that's what they'll continue to do.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

People actually watch The View?


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

durl said:


> I thought she'd be more concerned about becoming a slave again than her Directv service.
> 
> (something she talked about last week.)
> 
> whatever...


You are absolutely correct. This is a plot perpetrated by John McCain, Sarah Palin and their corporate lackeys at Direct TV to subjugate Ms. Goldberg to a life of slavery. :eek2:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> People actually watch The View?


:lol:

My thoughts exactly...


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

n3ntj said:


> People actually watch The View?


Only if they get it in HD!


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

alancurry said:


> She said that she doesn't use her "Whoopi" name as her customer name.


If she's not using it, can I? Surely it can't hurt.



Stuart Sweet said:


> In seriousness if Ms. Goldberg does find this site I'm sure we will help as best we can.


Given the above, perhaps she already has under a different name, and was told by some of the fanboys that it was somehow her fault.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Jon J said:


> If you knew it were WG, would *you* show up?


:nono2:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jon J said:


> If you knew it were WG, would *you* show up?


Um, yeah. A customer is a customer. I sure hope you're not in the customer service business ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DarinC said:


> If she's not using it, can I? Surely it can't hurt.
> 
> Given the above, perhaps she already has under a different name, and was told by some of the fanboys that it was somehow her fault.


I certainly hope not.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> People actually watch The View?


um, yeah. Google can help you out. Just one example:

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2008/09/11/daytime-ratings-for-september-1-7-abc-spin/5062



> In Total Viewers, "The View" and "General Hospital" Position
> Among Daytime's Top 5 Most-Watched Programs


----------



## Bronco70 (May 14, 2008)

The real question is: Would she be famous if she had stuck with Caryn Johnson?

Or how about "True Grit", starring Marion Morrison.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Bronco70 said:


> The real question is: Would she be famous if she had stuck with Caryn Johnson?
> 
> Or how about "True Grit", starring Marion Morrison.


Marion Michael Morrison. (May he rest in peace)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Mmmm, makes me think of the new mint m&m's ...


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Um, yeah. A customer is a customer. I sure hope you're not in the customer service business ...


+1 All customers deserve the same service from a company, celebrity or not


----------



## bbaleno (Aug 1, 2007)

Jon J said:


> If you knew it were WG, would *you* show up?


Nope


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

shes a definite 2 bagger.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

She's an award-winning and accomplished actor, comedian, and talk-show host. Why denigrate? Have your parents not taught you if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> She's an award-winning and accomplished actor, comedian, and talk-show host. Why denigrate? Have your parents not taught you if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all?


ok 1 bagger.

but i really think its 2.


----------



## damjr (Mar 10, 2004)

Maybe she did a "move" to get some other local channels and that is why they can't find her house.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. Whoopi may not be a member here, but there is certainly no reason to call her names ..


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> ok 1 bagger.
> 
> but i really think its 2.


the only person I know that needs a bag is the unknown comic


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> the only person I know that needs a bag is the unknown comic


Chuckie baby! Chuckie baby!


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Jon J said:


> If you knew it were WG, would *you* show up?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Jon J said:


> If you knew it were WG, would *you* show up?


hmm I have dealt with Celebs and cust service. I do show up, I treat them as nice as I can, and for some reason, they end up spilling their guts (talking about things that average people never hear)


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

curt8403 said:


> the only person I know that needs a bag is the unknown comic


yea what happened to him ? i hope hes not "baggin" groceries.....bags seem to be a theme here.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

So if the problem with Whoopi's install wasn't the actual fault of Directv, could they sue her for her rant?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

durl said:


> So if the problem with Whoopi's install wasn't the actual fault of Directv, could they sue her for her rant?


Since they are using their own people or a subcontractor, the buck stops with DIRECTV.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

You'd think with the coin Ms. Goldberg is pulling down that she would have the "Titanium" package. She must not or she would not be complaining. Do "Titanium" subs have their own CS number to call?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not saying I understand the logic, but "apparently" some people don't see the value in the Titanium package. Go figure.


----------



## SeptemberBaby (Jul 8, 2005)

UPDATE:

As I suspected.... Whoopi's Directv problem was fixed yesterday. She commented that it shouldn't have taken her celeb-ism to get this done. They should treat all customers equal. She also said that they told her that they have no excuse for the way this situation was handled. 
I'm certain her 'people' are in talks w/ Dtv as we speak to have her as their next spokesperson. :lol: 


And Sherri's Time Warner problem was taken care of yesterday as well...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

SeptemberBaby said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> As I suspected.... Whoopi's Directv problem was fixed yesterday. She commented that it shouldn't have taken her celeb-ism to get this done. They should treat all customers equal. She also said that they told her that they have no excuse for the way this situation was handled.
> I'm certain her 'people' are in talks w/ Dtv as we speak to have her as their next spokesperson. :lol:
> ...


This is why local television news programs often have consumer advocate reporters: It often sadly takes a bright spotlight for a company to rectify some grievous mistake. It shouldn't have to be like that ...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> You'd think with the coin Ms. Goldberg is pulling down that she would have the "Titanium" package. She must not or she would not be complaining. Do "Titanium" subs have their own CS number to call?


Or...she could get a standard package, expect good customer service and give the rest to her many charities.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzyd971fm said:


> +1 All customers deserve the same service from a company, celebrity or not


After reading most of the CS posts her, she is getting the same service as everyone else.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> People actually watch The View?


I do.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

durl said:


> So if the problem with Whoopi's install wasn't the actual fault of Directv, could they sue her for her rant?


She didn't say the name of the company today.So it would seem someone talked to her about it.


----------



## SeptemberBaby (Jul 8, 2005)

If anyone is still interested.. here is a link to yesterday's rant:

Whoopi

On the bottom there is segment called "Mad" dated 9/15

I guess todays "Whoopi Makes Up w/ Dtv" will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Her real name is Caryn Johnson. Could she be lurking here looking for opinions? We've always got plenty to share.


----------



## daveshouse (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe E* payed Whoopi to go on her rant or she thinks that Rupert Murdoch is still involved with D*


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Or...she could get a standard package, expect good customer service and give the rest to her many charities.


LOL


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

Classic.

I bet she has the Titanium package now


----------



## donkeylips (Jul 16, 2008)

rudeney said:


> Why not? They probably stuck Jenna with $480 in ETF's when she called to cancel. As long as they get their money, they could not care less.


I am really close to cancelling my D* service. Isnt the max ETF fee on a 2 year contract a prorated $240? I sure hope so, because Im willing to pay the fee if thats the case, which I thought it was. (I was figuring Id be paying $192, been a sub for four months).

If Im confused and a 2 year contract cancellation is actually $480 prorated I may have to reconsider...


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Jon J said:


> If you knew it were WG, would *you* show up?


I was going to laugh and say hell no, but, I probably actually would, as a custom installer I do a damn good job and dont mind makin' bank 



dcowboy7 said:


> shes a definite 2 bagger.


True Dat



Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. Whoopi may not be a member here, but there is certainly no reason to call her names ..


I dont think we were trying to call her a name. We were taking about all talk show hosts in generals being windbags, or, more literally, full of something to say. Whoopi is being stated to say 2ce as much as most hosts, which I agree with.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

donkeylips said:


> I am really close to cancelling my D* service. Isnt the max ETF fee on a 2 year contract a prorated $240? I sure hope so, because Im willing to pay the fee if thats the case, which I thought it was. (I was figuring Id be paying $192, been a sub for four months).
> 
> If Im confused and a 2 year contract cancellation is actually $480 prorated I may have to reconsider...


If you just signed up four months ago, the ETFs are $20 a month for the months remaining on your commitment. If you have anything other than a standard SD receiver, then you're looking at 20 months remaining and a $400 ETF.


----------

